# RCI's exchange fees



## Ann-Marie (Jun 4, 2009)

I booked 2 units this week by telephone with RCI.  I can not believe they would even have the nerve to charge me $25 more because I did it over the telephone, and not online.  I called them, and politely asked how I am supposed to get online right now.  The VG had to actually ask a supervisor if I could get a $25 credit for each transaction.  Unbelievable!!


----------



## lawgs (Jun 4, 2009)

*according to the VC in mexico last night*

according to the VC from Mexico who we happen to be stuck with last night, RCI had sent out emails explaining to the members that since they were having problems with the website ....the 189 fee would be 164 if you called in and booked via phone.....NOT

this same VC said he could not find anything available in all of Florida for August September October and November.....

this organization is wacky....


----------



## Ann-Marie (Jun 5, 2009)

I never got such an email, and furthermore, that is BS as I stated in the above post.


----------



## JEFF H (Jun 6, 2009)

Ann-Marie said:


> I never got such an email, and furthermore, that is BS as I stated in the above post.



Everything about RCI seems to be BS these days.
They can't do a website enhancement without messing the whole thing up
and making it totally unusable.
They took 60% of the available units for trade I previously had away on one of my best exchange weeks after their enhancement.
High fees for membership and exchange and substandard service is what members receive.


----------



## BoredinVT (Jun 6, 2009)

I was curious, what is the current charge for a domestic exchange through RCI now??  Thanks,  Kevin J.


----------



## Tia (Jun 6, 2009)

Exchange Fees - _Transactions made on RCI.com_:


US
Canada

Domestic: $164 USD
Domestic: $203 CAD

International: $164 USD
International: $203 CAD


Exchange Fees - _Transactions made by phone_:


US
Canada

Domestic: $189 USD
Domestic: $234 CAD

International: $189 USD
International: $234 CAD



Deposit Extensions:


US
Canada

3-month = $59 USD
$73 CAD

6-month = $99 USD
$123 CAD


----------



## BoredinVT (Jun 6, 2009)

Hhmm,
   They're charging more to exchange via phone, so obviously they want you to use their website instead, right? The only problem with that is, is that their website works like crap, thus driving people back to calling them.. interesting


----------



## Carol C (Jun 7, 2009)

BoredinVT said:


> Hhmm,
> They're charging more to exchange via phone, so obviously they want you to use their website instead, right? The only problem with that is, is that their website works like crap, thus driving people back to calling them.. interesting



Very clever business model...quite an "enhancement" to their bottom line! :annoyed:


----------



## Laurie (Jun 7, 2009)

It probably helps to ask for the lower price at the time of the transaction. VG's often don't have correct information about a variety of topics, so their lack of training on this is par for the course (though they all know the website's not working)... 

I saw something online during the "website enhancement" but couldn't put it on hold online. I called to put it on hold, and asked to be charged the lower prie because of website problems. The VG had to go ask a supervisor, but came back to say yes, they would charge the lower price. They did this by charging my card the $164 and putting a $25 coupon into my acct. I could later see this when viewing my account.

I later confirmed by phone (I may have been able to confirm online - usually I would have trusted online transactions more than phone ones, but not this time.). During this call I asked again, and was assured I was only charged the $164 - now my balance is 0.00 and the coupon is gone - we'll see, when the cc bill comes.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Jun 7, 2009)

I was given a choice of $25 coupon or a refund.  I asked for a refund.  I thought it would be easier to remember that they owe me money.


----------

